# Pop Cap Ammo



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

This Is A Tutorial On How To Make A Pop Cap Dart.

Materials:

Paracord

Medium/Large Splitshot Sinker

Instant Glue

Cap Gun Ammo

Tools:

Grinding/Sanding Device

Hammer

Any Sort Of Flame (Matches, Stove, Etc.)

Pliers (Optional)

Any Tool With A Sharp Tip (Awl, Nail, Toothpick, Etc.)

Step One:

Cut A Short Length Of Paracord About 5 cm Long. Flatten One End Of The Paracord By Melting It And Pressing With A Hammer Against A Flat Surface. Place The Flat End Of The Paracord Into The Split Of The Sinker And Close Tightly. Apply Glue For An Extra Tight Bond.










Step Two:

Make The Back End Of The Sinker Flat By Carefully Grinding It. The Sinker Gets Hot, So Holding It With Pliers Is Suggested.










Step Three:

Carefully Remove The Outer Layer Of Paracord, While Leaving The Inner Layer Intact.










Step Four:

Cut The Paracord To About 3.5 cm And Unravel It With Your Sharp Tool.










Step Five:

Attach A Pop Cap To The Top Of The Dart Using Instant Glue As Shown Below.










Here Is A Video Demonstrating The Ammo Being Shot Against A Brick Wall. Any Hard, Flat Surface Should Work As Well.






The Ammo Is Reloadable. Just Remove The Used Tip (See Below) And Instant Glue A New One On. The Sinker Tends To Open Up After A Few Shots, So Using Pliers To Squeeze It Shut Before Reloading Is Recommended.










Thanks For Checking This Out And Have A Good Day!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the time and effort putting it together. One idea always leads to another.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I had an idea similar to this once. I wrapped a 1/4" hex nut with 2 or 3 entire rolls of roll caps and sealed it off with masking tape. It ended up being a lot bigger than the original 1/4" hex nut and made a pretty loud bang when shot. I also decided to put a cap on the end of a nail dart once (blowgun).


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

treefork said:


> Thanks for the time and effort putting it together. One idea always leads to another.


No Problem! I Love Slingshot Ammunition As Much As Shooting! I'm Always Looking Out For New Ammo Ideas!



Sunchierefram said:


> I had an idea similar to this once. I wrapped a 1/4" hex nut with 2 or 3 entire rolls of roll caps and sealed it off with masking tape. It ended up being a lot bigger than the original 1/4" hex nut and made a pretty loud bang when shot. I also decided to put a cap on the end of a nail dart once (blowgun).


That Sounds Like A Blast! (Pun Most Definitely Intended! :rofl I'd Love To Try That!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

treefork said:


> Thanks for the time and effort putting it together. One idea always leads to another.


Put down the Semtex and back away !!


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the time and effort putting it together. One idea always leads to another.
> ...


Semtex is safe it's the person with finger on trigger that needs watching :rofl:


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Now for Ver. 2.0 --- the "new+improved" version with the kick of a 1 1/2" firecracker...


----------

